# Other Pythons > Morelia >  GTP Setup Help

## Jonny2184

Well... Ive finished my 55hours of OT yesterday WOO WOO!  :Dancing Carrot:  
Now I'm gonna get a bunch of MOOLAH and I have no idea what to do with it...

Last night I made a final decision... I'm gonna get a GTP! "Can a Get a WOOP WOOP?"  :Dancing Carrot:  

Well right now I only have enough to buy the setup... So I dont know what really to get... I've read and read and read... This is my list so far! 


- 24 x 24 x 24 enclosure
- Nice big water bowl or water pan (help with humidity, could I use a kitty litter box??? thats nice and big)
- Radiant Heat Panel 
- Digi Thermometer
- Thermostat
- Snake hook (so I don't loose my face) (Dont know about this one???)
- Misting system
- and Decorations as well... vines and what not...
- and branches! or pvc pipes or soemthing like that.

I was thinking about getting a heat lamp but that would just suck the humidity so do you think the Heat Panel would be good enough or would I need to something else?? 

I was thinking it will probably be a baby so I wont need the 24x24x24 enclosure but I want to buy it just for when I need it... 

anyone have any pictures of there baby GTP's in the critter things... I'm not really sure how I can go about using one of them.... even a 10G tank might work eh?? but that would be hard to heat and keep humid... ????

Or do you think it would really freak a baby GTP to be in a 24x24x24 enclousure... I'm sure in the wild they have more then 24x24x24... let me know what u think! 

Cheers for reading my big post! 

I'm gonna get a GTP WOO WOO WOO WOO WOO WOO  :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## andwhy6

i am about to buy my first GTP as well. either a sorong or a baby Biak. heres a good husbandry site that i have been taking a look at. there are a few extremely diff way to set up a GTP tank tho so do your research   :Very Happy:  

http://www.finegtps.com/Care_sheets.html 

heres my new guy hopefully

----------


## Jonny2184

Sweet thanks... Ill take a look at that link. I dont think Ive seen that one before! 
Ive heard Sorongs are the best when it comes to being tame but I could be wrong! 
Nice looking guy!  :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## Rapture

If you get a baby I would house it in a converted storage tub... if it is a neonate, the shoebox size will be fine for a while. I would discuss housing with the breeder you buy from.

I would make sure the perches are removable, that makes getting the snake out a lot easier.

Also, get a pair of feeding tongs.

----------


## Jonny2184

> If you get a baby I would house it in a converted storage tub... if it is a neonate, the shoebox size will be fine for a while. I would discuss housing with the breeder you buy from.
> 
> I would make sure the perches are removable, that makes getting the snake out a lot easier.
> 
> Also, get a pair of feeding tongs.


feeding tongs - CHECK! Dont need to get bit during feeding... what about a snake hook?? yes, no, maybe??

----------


## bigballs

radiant heat panels will be enought to heat up the enclosure. dont bother with a misting system. in my opinion they are pieces of trash and misting youreself doesnt take too long.  if you house gtps in plastic enclosures and mist daily then you'll be fine for humidity.  a snake hook is a good investment.  and if youre going with a baby gtp then grow it up in a 10 gal or small rubbermaid first.  have it feel secure and reduce stress and he'll do much better. many ppl use 24'x24'x24' for adult gtps but greg maxwell(the gtp master) suggests 36'x24'x24' for bigger females although he does say the smaller ones can be used for smaller males. and im gonna have to agree with him.


just do your research and set up your researched enclosure before you bring the little guy home!

good luck!

----------


## 8b8ll

Congrats!!

Welcome to the addiction.

Do your homework (as I see your doing) and take your time selecting a nice CBB animal. You do not want a fresh import or wc GTP, you will be in for a ride. 

I got my GTP from Ophiological Services (Cindy and Eugene Bessette) it seems that their website is down. But I have their E-mail address I will PM it to you, they are wonderful breeders and people to work with and have been doing this for a couple decades or more.

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture134.jpg

Here is my set-up it's a Repti-Racks enclosure, 36x24x24.

I suggest going with a 36x24x24 to create a better thermal gradient. I have heard it can be hard when using a 24x24x24 enclosure to create a proper thermal gradient for your GTP.

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture049.jpg

There is my enclosure as well.

Well it's going to be great to see what happens with you and your GTP!

Let me know if you need anything, I'll be glad to help if I can.


Mike

----------


## Snape

8b8ll, just curious, about how much does an enclosure like that cost? I'm currently trying to price out the purchase and set up of a GTP. 

Thanks,
Andrew

----------


## 8b8ll

The cage came with the RHP, and light fixture (extra of course). I think it was around $450.00 when all said and done.

GTP + Herpstat + Cage was about $1,300.00ish


Mike

----------


## Jonny2184

Awesome guys!
I'm just waiting for some moolah and then I'll go out and buy my gagets for the GTP. 
I appreciate all your help, and it's awesome when you guys give me tips like an enclosure that is 36x24x24... if u didnt say anything I would have got the 24x24x24 because that what all the care sheets are saying. Thank you a BUNCH! 

Also can anyone give me an idea of what kinda setup I should do when I get the little guy. Like how can I heat up a 10G-15G rubbermaid box?? 
Would u use a little heat pannel... or how would you go about it? Any pics would help too...

I have a second question too... Sorong or Biak?? I've heard Sorong are the best when it comes to temperment?!?!?

----------


## Jonny2184

Well, I stared working on my baby GTP setup and I have a "Sterlite" container, probably a 10G. and I got 2 dowels and stuck them to the side with velcro, but I'm just worried the velco might harvest mold with all the humidity but we will see. 

I'm starting to drill holes in the container (what a hard job for some reason, my drill must suck) but I'm not such how many holes to drill... so I have like 11 right now and I think they are maybe 1/4 inch or less.

I was thinking I could drill maybe 10 more holes then hook up the heat and start spraying twice a day and see how long it takes for the humidity to drop. 
Is that a good idea? I think so, just so I have it right.

Also the pet stores around here don't have radiant heat panels (guy never even heard of them) but he did say he could order me some heat tape if I wanted. 
and he does have UTH's but I can't use a UTH right?? So heat tape I think it is??? Good idea??  

I'll have to take some picture's and get some opinions...
Also can someone tell me the average size of a baby GTP?? like how big should my dowels be?? I think I have 1/2 dowels right now.

----------


## Krazy99CL

try this website out. He uses fw for his. 
Hope this helps. G'luck. Promise to post picks when you're done?
http://www.thecarnivorousorchid.com/i/enclosuretips.htm

----------


## kavmon

try here,    www.finegtps.com


everything for a chondro is there.   GM  is one of the leaders in green trees!


vaughn

----------


## Jonny2184

> try this website out. He uses fw for his. 
> Hope this helps. G'luck. Promise to post picks when you're done?
> http://www.thecarnivorousorchid.com/i/enclosuretips.htm


Don't worry I'll have lots of pictures for SURE!  :Gallery:

----------


## Jonny2184

> try this website out. He uses fw for his. 
> Hope this helps. G'luck. Promise to post picks when you're done?
> http://www.thecarnivorousorchid.com/i/enclosuretips.htm


 
Another question.
I noticed this guy uses "heat tape" but instead on putting it on the side, he actually put's in underneath the container. 
I've read that you should have the heat source higher because they are aboreal.

So if I got a UTH and put it on the bottem of the container I could do it that way?? and that would mean I wouldnt need to order "heat tape"???

----------


## stuartdouglas

Putting heating under the tank will help with humidity if you have a wet substrate such as paper towels or plain water. You are right though, most keepers heat from above or the side, after all, sunlight comes from above not below

----------


## Buck_99

Regarding heating from below:

I keep a yearling in a tub in a Vision rack with bottom heat, and two adults in separate Vision cages with overhead heat.  What I've noticed is that when the heat source is beneath the substrate, it's harder to get a thermal gradient at perch height.  There will always be some air circulation within the tub, so even though heat rises, the temperature range at bottom height is greater than that at the height of the perch.

If you have a lamp with a clamp you can mount it to something outside the tub and point it toward the basking spot.  Just hook it up to a thermostat and make sure the plastic doesn't get too hot (and snake can't come into contact with the lamp, of course).

----------

